# I machine polished one of my work vans



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bought a little Van last year for doing local deliveries in. not in bad nick, nice and cheap. Ex-royal mail.

Looked like it had never seen polish in its life... and we owned it for a year before enough was enough

So, porter cable set to stun, and a bottle of Poorboys, this iz wot i dun!

Before.














































During














































After
























































Only took 5 hours :nervous:

Mook


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks pretty damn good, nice work! The reg plate of the van would be ideal for Fuggles too :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLA_4 (Jan 4, 2007)

So when you gonna put up the after pics?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

wow, quite a difference!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

wow impressive! the fugmobile has a new life!

wanna do my white tro?  infact, u wanna swap my white tro for mookitro?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

You`ve got some wicked wheels Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hodgie said:


> You`ve got some wicked wheels Mook


i know, some of us were just born lucky.



mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

minifreak said:


> wow impressive! the fugmobile has a new life!
> 
> wanna do my white tro?  infact, u wanna swap my white tro for mookitro?


I'm doing the Mookra next, then i'll do white Tro

mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Is the white one yours aswell, yousssss well wkd.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been looking to get a polisher....any suggestions as to what and from where? there are loads of cheapo ebay items....


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

cleethorpes said:


> I've been looking to get a polisher....any suggestions as to what and from where? there are loads of cheapo ebay items....


Give Alex Creasey a PM. 

He does some little Kestrel DA polishers that are cheap and very good and easy to use.

If not you can't go wrong with a Porter Cable, you might have to import one from the states though. Got mine from these guys Porter Cable 7424 Car Polisher | Electric Orbital Auto Buffer
You will also need a step-down transformer as they are 110V


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Forgot to say........

Looking good Mook :thumbsup:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I use an impoted porter cable and it's brilliant

yes hodgie, day badass is mine!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Job well done Mook! :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

wow nice work mate, new lease of life!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Mook, i normally only post when i've got something to say or am really impressed by something.

This time i'm impressed, great work tarting that van up, looks like new. I know how long it must of took you, but the reults speak volumes.

Great work.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

...you've also got too much time on your hands. Pretty amazing transformation though.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

sin said:


> I know how long it must of took you


so do i... 5 hours:thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

bigkev said:


> so do i... 5 hours:thumbsup:


Note to self, read the post thoroughly and not just look at pictures.


----------

